# Priests and Levites



## AV1611 (Jan 3, 2008)

Often in the historical books the phrase "priests and levites" is come across. Is there a special reason for this? I thought that levites were priests...so are all priests levites? (Did the Aaronic have a temple function?)


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Often in the historical books the phrase "priests and levites" is come across. Is there a special reason for this? I thought that levites were priests...so are all priests levites? (Did the Aaronic have a temple function?)



The priests were a special class among the tribe of Levi. Plus you could not be a priest until you were 30, while (I think) the Levites started at 20.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it that the Levites were all servants in the building and maintenance of the temple but only some were priests?


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Some examples*

*1 Ki 8:4 * And they brought up the ark of the LORD, and the tabernacle of the congregation, and all the holy vessels that were in the tabernacle, even those did the priests and the Levites bring up.

*1 Ch 9:2* Now the first inhabitants that dwelt in their possessions in their cities were, the Israelites, the priests, Levites, and the Nethinims.

*1 Ch 13:2* And David said unto all the congregation of Israel, If it seem good unto you, and that it be of the LORD our God, let us send abroad unto our brethren every where, that are left in all the land of Israel, and with them also to the priests and Levites which are in their cities and suburbs, that they may gather themselves unto us:

*1 Ch 15:14* So the priests and the Levites sanctified themselves to bring up the ark of the LORD God of Israel. 

*1 Ch 23:2* And he gathered together all the princes of Israel, with the priests and the Levites. 

*1 Ch 28:13* Also for the courses of the priests and the Levites, and for all the work of the service of the house of the LORD, and for all the vessels of service in the house of the LORD. 

*1 Ch 28:21* And, behold, the courses of the priests and the Levites, even they shall be with thee for all the service of the house of God: and there shall be with thee for all manner of workmanship every willing skilful man, for any manner of service: also the princes and all the people will be wholly at thy commandment.

*2 Ch 35:10* So the service was prepared, and the priests stood in their place, and the Levites in their courses, according to the king's commandment. 

*2 Ch 35:14* And afterward they made ready for themselves, and for the priests: because the priests the sons of Aaron were busied in offering of burnt offerings and the fat until night; therefore the Levites prepared for themselves, and for the priests the sons of Aaron.

*Ezr 8:30 * So took the priests and the Levites the weight of the silver, and the gold, and the vessels, to bring them to Jerusalem unto the house of our God.

*Neh 13:30* Thus cleansed I them from all strangers, and appointed the wards of the priests and the Levites, every one in his business;


----------

